# Transitioning from pee pads



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am considering getting a 10 month old female Hav that has been trained on pee pads. Riley only goes outside. Has anyone transitioned a dog to go outside who was only used to pee pads? Was it difficult?


----------



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread with interest. I'm starting Remy off with pee pads because it's been beyond cold outside and pee pads are much easier than both of us freezing our butts off every hour. I plan to make the transition as soon as the weather cooperates.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I saw a video of this very thing. Take a soiled pee pad outside and put it in the spot you want it to go. You might even put a clean one beside it. The dog should use the pad outside. After a few times, remove the pad but take the dog to the same place and it should go. Most dogs love to go outside, so it will probably be easier than you think.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper came from the breeder trained to go on pads. There was a transition period where I made both available until she understood. Every time she would potty outside, I would make a huge deal with praise and a treat.

I agree that dogs prefer to go outside and once she got it, that was it. She now refuses to use pads under any circumstance and as I look outside at the snow falling, I wish that was not the case


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Pipersmom said:


> Piper came from the breeder trained to go on pads. There was a transition period where I made both available until she understood. Every time she would potty outside, I would make a huge deal with praise and a treat.
> 
> I agree that dogs prefer to go outside and once she got it, that was it. She now refuses to use pads under any circumstance and as I look outside at the snow falling, I wish that was not the case


Julie, did you start with a pee pad inside and move closer to the door? Did you ever take a pee pad outdoors as Sophie's Mom suggests?

How long was the transition period?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

dbeech said:


> Julie, did you start with a pee pad inside and move closer to the door? Did you ever take a pee pad outdoors as Sophie's Mom suggests?
> 
> How long was the transition period?


Debbie-It took about 3 months for her to go outside only. After the first month she was going primarily outside but still using the pads occasionally. Piper was 6 months old when I got her so she was a little older like your dog would be. I'm not sure if that made it harder or not.
I did try moving the pads closer and closer to the door but then she got confused and started peeing on area rugs  so I left it in one place. I had also read about bringing the pads outside but that didn't work for her either-I think it was confusing to her and maybe it was because she was a little older. She would run away from it when I put it on the grass.
What really worked was the praise and treats. I made a huge deal when she went outside and gave her a special treat that she only got for potty. I'm sure my neighbors thought I was nuts with all the clapping and cheering I was doing but it did work!


----------

